# datatabel - datamodel in jsf



## Guest (21. Apr 2008)

hallo,

ich habe eine datatable und ein datamodel.
in der tabelle befinden sich 4 spalten wo 3 spalten mit daten gefüttert werden und die 4 spalte hyperlink images beinhaltet.

ich möchte bei einer bestimmten bedingung manche images gar nicht erst anzeigen.

ich weiß aber ihrgend wie gar nicht wie ich an die 4 spalte komme bzw. an die images um sie ein oder auszubelenden.

mir fehlr etwas der ansatz dazu.

einer ne iddee?

danke und grüße


----------



## Guest (22. Apr 2008)

hallo, 

ich glaube ich habe mich etwas umständlich ausgedrückz

eigentlich will ich nur die instanz des images in der 4 spalten ansprechen. die frage ist wie komme ich da hin?


grüße


----------



## Guest (30. Apr 2008)

hi,

keiner ne ahnung was ich meine?

grüße und danke


----------



## maki (30. Apr 2008)

Verstehe dein Problem ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Das rendered Attribut sagt dir etwas?


----------



## Guest (1. Mai 2008)

hallo,

hab mir gedacht, dass ich die frage komisch formuliert habe. 

also nochmal von vorne.

ich verwende netbeans.

ich hab ein HtmlDataTable und dazu das passende model. das model bekommt eine liste mit daten per setwappeddata für 4 spalten. bei den spalten gebe ich diese daten bekannt indem ich jeweils #{currentRow['COLUMN1...4']} schreibe die 5 spalte habe ich dirket mit einem imagehyperlink gefüllt.

das ganze zieht im anfangsstadium, ohne die wappeddatamethode, wie folgt aus:

leer | leer | leer | leer | imagehyperlink (datentyp)
leer | leer | leer | leer | imagehyperlink (datentyp)
leer | leer | leer | leer | imagehyperlink (datentyp)
......

nach dem füllen, sind natürlich daten drin.

ich möchte jetzt auf diese imagehyperlinks zugreifen um diese bei bedarf zu deaktivieren. mein problem ist eigentlich, wie komme ich über das datatabelobjekt bzw. über das datatablemodel an diesen imagehyperlink um in setdisable zu machen?

jetzt etwas besser verstanden?

grüße und danke


----------



## freez (1. Mai 2008)

ich möchte mich auch an den Beitrag von maki ranhängen: rendered="true" bzw. false. Dies kannst du in der Bean steuern und musst es nicht über dein model machen.


----------

